# Easing was für was



## sight011 (25. August 2015)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde 

immer komme ich damit durcheinander was nun easy ease, ease in und ease out nun genau macht.

Deswegen dachte ich, erstelle ich einfach mal eine Grafik dazu.

Sagt mir mal bitte, ob das so richtig ist, oder ob ihr bessere Vorschläge zur Darstellung habt

Gruß Sizzio


----------

